# TEARS founder arrested and charged with animal cruelty



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

SGRR/J&LGRR rescued two of her dogs and have placed them in loving safe homes. One is a blind dog in a loving foster home far away from this witch, and the other is a wonderful dog who has already been rehomed! 
*http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2010/03/tears_founder_arrested_and_cha.html*

*TEARS founder arrested and charged with animal cruelty*

*By Carol Robinson -- The Birmingham News *

*March 11, 2010, 11:43AM*








Terra Cotromano, shown in a 2005 photo, has been charged with animal cruelty. (The Birmingham News / Jeff Roberts)The founder of TEARS was arrested this morning on multiple counts of animal cruelty, authorities said.

Terra Cotromano, 61, was being taken to the Jefferson County Jail, said Jefferson County Chief Deputy Randy Christian. 

Cotromano founder of The Emergency Animal Rescue Service, is charged with 20 counts of cruelty to a dog or cat. Her bond is set at $1,000 for each charge. 

She was arrested at the TEARS animal rescue site in Mulga. 

Sheriff's officials in January seized 22 dogs and six cats after a month-long animal cruelty investigation. 

Prior to the seizure of the animals, members of the TEARS board of directors fired Cotromano as executive director and filed a civil suit alleging she mistreated animals and mishandled funds. 

Cotromano has previously denied the allegations and said the board members were replaced through a membership vote. 

Her attorney, Lawden Yates, said today's arrest came as a surprise. 

"Obviously Ms. Cotromano is innocent of all these charges. We certainly know she's not done anything wrong, and anybody can make any sort of wild allegations," Yates said. "We look forward to being in court and the opportunity to be heard."
*[Cotromano denies charges in December.]*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Shame on her and I hope she gets everything coming to her.


----------

